# Garmin cv74



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

Unit will not turn on despite checking all wiring. Ran directly from battery to unit & read 13 volts, checked cradle, 13 volts, switch is good, EVERYTHING HAS VOLTAGE. I took the unit to West Marine, they plugged in & BINGO it works, Called Garmin & they are stymied as well. Nobody has answer....YET !!! I would appreciate any serious suggestions !! Thanks G


----------



## Salt (Mar 19, 2019)

Did you turn your key on?


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

If I remember right, there are 3 places to plug in to on the back. It’s possible to put the power plug in the wrong bracket spot, and the unit to push it out when you go to snap it in. Double check that you’re plugging in to the right spot.


----------

